# Mit Magix Music Maker als .Wav speichern



## MatrixFighter (20. März 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaalso ich hab Magix Music Maker und ich weiß nicht wie man als .wav speichert :S kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich alls .wav speichern kann oder wie ich das .mmm in .wav unwandeln kann?

bitte hilft mir


----------



## musica (25. März 2004)

Hallo MatrixFighter!
In MusicMaker gibt es dafür die Funktion: "Datei" -> "Arrangement exportieren" -> "als Wave"
mfg
Johannes


----------

